# Fallen Nest...baby abandoned



## Momof13 (Sep 6, 2019)

We had a Mourning Dove nest in our tree, approx 25 feet up. Nest fell and one baby died on impact...nest fell apart. Baby #2 sustained a head injury (bleeding from scalp), but alive! We created a fake nest, put the nest remnants & surviving baby back in tree as close as possible to original location. Parents never showed! Wildlife Rehab in our area (NW US) won't help and said we are not ALLOWED to help this poor guy! Any advice?! We have already crossed the line because we brought him in when temps dropped, fed him and warmed him all night...he perked up quite a bit but put him out again for another 12 hrs and still no parents. It just seems evil to let him die when warmth & food could save his life! Don't know how old he is...


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks to be about 7 to 10 days old. If the parents don't come back to feed him, then plse raise him yourself. You can google "how to feed baby pigeon" on youtube and plenty of video's are available. Raising a baby dove is similiar, just need smaller amounts of foods. You can also check the website www.pigeonrescue.co.uk Scroll down to "raising baby pigeon".


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes, he does need to be warmed BEFORE feeding and kept warm until, the feathers grow in... they can’t digest food if not warm enough.


----------



## Cissa (Sep 23, 2018)

I just wanted to add that it is very tempting to cuddle or hold wild baby birds, but the less you handle and habituate him to humans, the better off he will be once he's released into the wild. They said you weren't allowed to help him because of the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, which states that it is against the law to buy, sell, or possess the majority of native U.S. birds, or their nests, eggs, feathers, bones, taxidermy, or living specimens (unless you have a specialized permit to do so). So your goal should be getting this baby back into the wild and out of human care ASAP - it's better for you and better for the bird! The less hands-on time you spend with him, the more likely he will be to thrive once he is released. Good luck!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Cissa said:


> I just wanted to add that it is very tempting to cuddle or hold wild baby birds, but the less you handle and habituate him to humans, the better off he will be once he's released into the wild. They said you weren't allowed to help him because of the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, which states that it is against the law to buy, sell, or possess the majority of native U.S. birds, or their nests, eggs, feathers, bones, taxidermy, or living specimens (unless you have a specialized permit to do so). So your goal should be getting this baby back into the wild and out of human care ASAP - it's better for you and better for the bird! The less hands-on time you spend with him, the more likely he will be to thrive once he is released. Good luck!


This was back in the beginning of September... he’s done flown off by now.. if he made it..


----------



## Cissa (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah, I realized that right after I posted and felt like a doofus... Oh well, maybe it'll help someone looking for advice in the future.


----------

